# [iTunes Store] Cannot complete your request



## cupcakezero (8 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Je galère actuellement pour me connecter à mon compte iTunes Store (créé la semaine passée) depuis iTunes ou le App Store. Cependant, j'arrive à me connecter sans problème sur le Web (http://appleid.apple.com/).

iTunes me dit : "We're sorry, we cannot complete your request on the iTunes Store at this time. Please try again later."
App Store mouline dans le vide lorsque j'essaye de me connecter.

De plus, lorsque j'essaye de créer un nouveau compte (simplement en cliquant sur "Créer nouveau compte" dans la fenêtre de connexion) j'ai exactement la même erreur.

Détail supplémentaire : j'ai un autre (vieux) compte iTunes Store qui fonctionne parfaitement...

Est-ce que ça fonctionne chez vous ?

Cordialement,


----------



## r0byx (8 Juillet 2011)

Salut, j'ai le mem probleme. Tout marchait jusqu'a aujourd'hui :-(  j'essaye sur le macbook air, tout fonctionne.  Sur le pc qui compte pour moi, meme message d'erreur.  arghggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cupcakezero (8 Juillet 2011)

Tu as déjà essayé de te déconnecter sur ton MacBook Air et de te reconnecter ? Mon compte était connecté dans le App Store ce matin. J'ai voulu vérifier que je pouvais m'y reconnecter à volonté. Malheureusement, il m'est impossible de me reconnecter une fois déconnecté.

Mon compte fonctionnait encore très bien hier ! 

Ce qui me fait penser que le problème n'est pas chez nous, c'est qu'il n'est pas possible (en tout cas sur les différents ordinateurs auxquels j'ai accès) de créer un nouveau compte : je reçois directement un message d'erreur avant même de voir un formulaire.


----------



## r0byx (8 Juillet 2011)

J'ai le meme probleme.  Lorsque je clique "buy" sur une chanson, itunes  me donne acces a mon compte et me demande de verifier la forme de payment.  Lorsque je clique sur "ouvrir un nouveau compte"; j'ai l'erreuer automatique.  J'ai essaye' plein de trucs tels redemarrer l'ordi, eliminer et re-installer itunes, changer le ip config, aussi ajouter et enlever le parental control dans le logiciel tels que j'ai lu dans plusieurs forums sur ce meme sujet a travers une recherche google et rien!  Sur mon macbookair, tout marche pour creer un nouveau compte, etc.


----------



## cupcakezero (8 Juillet 2011)

J'ai trouvé 2 fils sur les forums d'Apple concernant ce problème :

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3150400?tstart=0
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3147061?tstart=0

Ca semble toucher des gens avec des comptes récents. Apple n'a pas encore communiqué sur le problème.


----------

